# Nike vapor boots looking for opinions



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Before you get attacked with comment, the boot is the Nike Vapen not the vapor. My friend has it and he loves it. Fits like a sneaker and is a great all around boot for riding.


----------



## Ridethesnow80 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ha yeah I just figured that out after I posted that thanks for the heads up!


----------

